# 6400



## muscleman (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have a jd6400, the tachometer works some times, and i'm trying to fix this.
I've pulled the console and found the tachometer is an electrical type, not cable.

Trying to trace the wires is difficult.

Another article i read said loose wires or faulty transducer could cause intermitent failure.

My question is where does this transducer, attach to the motor, so i can pull it off and replace it.

Thanks
Gary


----------

